# Laminated, compact shooter



## sharp eye (Jun 3, 2014)

Hi everybody,

I recently finished for my collection this laminated compact shooter Bloodshot style. Is made with alu core, acrylic, bubinga wood scales with green spacers, brass tubing pins and finished with three polyurethane coats.

Thank you for looking.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

That is one beautiful shooter.


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

beautiful! MAN I would be proud if I'd made that!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Very nice. I like it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Stunning!


----------



## seppman (Apr 28, 2015)

Nice looking shooter!


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Stunning piece my friend. Would love it in my collection  . You really did good on this. Lovely finish. U definitely put your heart in this. Good going


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Top job! Beautiful wood and beautiful work. Love it! :cookie:


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

That's beautiful. What kind of polyurethane did you use. I have some but it doesn't look like that.


----------



## sharp eye (Jun 3, 2014)

Thank you everybody for the comments.


Arnisador78 said:


> That's beautiful. What kind of polyurethane did you use. I have some but it doesn't look like that.


I am using Minwax-Fast Drying, it works very good.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

So beauty full


----------

